# PC-Komponenten-Topseller bei Amazon: 2-Terabyte-HDD von WD auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC-Komponenten-Topseller bei Amazon: 2-Terabyte-HDD von WD auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC-Komponenten-Topseller bei Amazon: 2-Terabyte-HDD von WD auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## MidwayCV41 (31. Oktober 2010)

Also Newstitel und Liste passen nicht. Denn dort steht eine Samsung auf Platz 1.


----------

